# Epoxy-Dpped stators



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Can someone explain the future use of epoxied stators in Oval events? A member commented by PM:

"...and next year most org are gonna require epoxy dipped stators."

Does anyone know what this means?

Have any of you, who have purchased our ED stators, been _unable to install them_ in your Ballistic cans?

We just discontinued all of our ED stators from distribution....


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

why were they discontinued? not a big seller?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

wait a minute said:


> why were they discontinued? not a big seller?


Partly. We released mod stators, but few racers run mod. I have heard that the epoxied stators were (apparently) too hard for customers to install, so guys would buy them and not use them. 

These epoxied stators hold up under much higher temps without shorting and they cannot be re-wound (cuts down on cheating). Lacking much positive feed-back, keeping them in distribution is just too much additional work. We do have some epoxied red wire, spec stators in our Build-A-Ballistic™ 540 program.

This is the time of the year when we de-clutterize our list of items in distribution---if customers don't want certain things, no point in making them available.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

I got an epoxy dipped stator and it was big balls to install. The sleeve needed A LOT of persuading to get on, and now it will never come off without the assistance of a cutting wheel. Is Novak offering any trade in (not at the customer's cost) or anything to those who may have had this or other issues?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

King Dork said:


> I got an epoxy dipped stator and it was big balls to install. The sleeve needed A LOT of persuading to get on, and now it will never come off without the assistance of a cutting wheel. Is Novak offering any trade in (not at the customer's cost) or anything to those who may have had this or other issues?


Best if you contact Brent, our Tech Support guy:
[email protected]. He can help out with rotor installation questions.


----------



## Racer 06082 (Jul 17, 2006)

NICE!! glad to know you where Novak stands. 1st I wait 3 wweks for a BABM. Once I get it find out its worse than anythin in my pitbox already. Now not only do I have junk but I have discontinued junk!
Awsome!


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Racer 06082 said:


> NICE!! glad to know you where Novak stands. 1st I wait 3 wweks for a BABM. Once I get it find out its worse than anythin in my pitbox already. Now not only do I have junk but I have discontinued junk!
> Awsome!


Our epoxied rotors are _only_ discontinued from distribution; we continue to have them in our store and in in our Build-A-Ballistic™ 540 Spec program.


----------



## pepperhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

*novak ss 17.5*

is there a way to change the sensor harness on a novak 17.5 ss motor if so can u buy it


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

NovakTwo said:


> Our epoxied rotors are _only_ discontinued from distribution; we continue to have them in our store and in in our Build-A-Ballistic™ 540 Spec program.


You mean epoxied Stators ???

I thought the idea was great , redesign them so they'll fit.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

pepperhammer said:


> is there a way to change the sensor harness on a novak 17.5 ss motor if so can u buy it


I'm sure it can be done, but we don't recommend it. It would take very good soldering skills and the proper equipment.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

NCFRC said:


> You mean epoxied Stators ???
> 
> I thought the idea was great , redesign them so they'll fit.


Now that our earlier epoxied stators are out of distribution, we will be releasing our new epoxied, RW versions---10.5, 13.5, 17.5.


----------



## crisis641 (May 27, 2002)

I ordered both a 13.5 and 17.5 red wire epoxy dipped stator from your store and ran them both at a BRL race this past weekend. They run just as good as the non epoxy dipped red wire stators that I had been running before. I can't tell much of a difference as far as heat goes but I haven't leaned on them too hard yet.

One of them was a little hard to get the ring installed but the other was just fine.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Our epoxied stators are geared more for open events in which racers use timing/boost and really stress their motors to the point of melt-down.



crisis641 said:


> I ordered both a 13.5 and 17.5 red wire epoxy dipped stator from your store and ran them both at a BRL race this past weekend. They run just as good as the non epoxy dipped red wire stators that I had been running before. I can't tell much of a difference as far as heat goes but I haven't leaned on them too hard yet.
> 
> One of them was a little hard to get the ring installed but the other was just fine.


----------

